
BeerMaps – Search and explore local craft breweries - beermaps
https://beermaps.com
======
rschneid
Neat website. However it seems to provide a poor experience to users who deny
the geolocation browser permission, as there's no way to type in any address
as a string on the few pages under the search header I took the time to
explore...

------
reustle
Nice work here. There is a bug on the map where the pins aren't accurately
placed until you are zoomed in entirely. If I watch the pin in Kodiak Alaska
for example, every level I zoom out, it drifts further out to sea.

------
kuroguro
Aww, US only.

~~~
bitminer
[http://routebeer.net/](http://routebeer.net/)

for Vancouver

